

Fuck Bluetooth - jonny_eh
http://www.paulingraham.com/fuck-bluetooth.html

======
Zenst
I personaly have not had problems with blueetooth as bad as this, though I
have not used a IOS device to pair with anything.

Though it does work close to the WIFI frequencies and we all know a WIFI
router on say channel 3 can bleed over and seen some devices spread over 4
channels with frequency bleed.

With that not all WIFI is the same and not all routers configured well and
with that is blueetooth suffering from congestion.

I would also say somebody of Paul Grahams status who's time can be costed
higher than most should learn to let go of these trivial matters and delegate.
Not that they can't diagnose and go thru logs, just that there time is more
valueuable and than dealing with such teadious matters.

Still the only device interconnect standard that has held up well to time IMHO
has been LEGO and with that, very few things are perfect and live upto what is
expected from them. Bluetooth included.

~~~
navpatel
Not Paul Graham Paul _In_ graham

------
lsiunsuex
When did it become ok to openly curse on blog posts? Between this and the
gizmodo article today about the Funny or Die Time Warner / Comcast merger...
Freedom of speech aside, keep in mind, it's not just people in IT reading your
blog...

Anyways - sounds like your having some sort of interference. I have multiple
bluetooth Magic Mice, Apple keyboards, headsets, etc... and I never have any
problems. Turn the mouse on, click a few time and it connects. Turn the
keyboard on, hit a few keys, done. Even my BT headset that I pair with my
laptop and iPhone works fine when switching between the 2.

When was the last time you rebooted? :)

~~~
pkroll
When was it not OK to openly curse on blog posts? Blog posts are from the mass
of individuals, and may contain literally anything. Why would "not just people
in IT" matter...?

